# Red tape cut for small businesses in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It is being made easier to start a small business in Australia with red tape being cut and a new one stop shop for information being set up. For the first time businesses can find all the information they need about government related licences, registrations and permits for all levels in the one place via [...]

Click to read the full news article: Red tape cut for small businesses in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

